# Bill Harris: Eight Teams Eyeing Vince Carter



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/11/20/722476.html

Bill Harris is reporting that the Toronto-Portland talks have drawn more than a few teams out of the woodwork.

If Vince is available maybe the mouths of a few GM's are watering.

Harris is reporting that the following teams are supposedly interested. Some, such as Detroit, New York, New Orleans and Chicago, seem to be idle speculation on Harris' part. But they aren't unfamiliar names when it comes to Vince Carter rumours.

*Rumoured Teams*

Portland
Memphis
Miami
Seattle
Detroit
New York
New Orleans
Chicago


Portland seems to be Abdur-Rahim, Anderson, and Stepania for Carter and Rose, or Abdur-Rahim, Van Exel, and Anderson for Carter, Rose, and Marshall.

Memphis would probably be along the lines of Wells, Wright, and a pick for Carter.

Miami wants to trade Eddie Jones.

Seattle could want to trade Ray Allen and someone for Carter and Marshall.

Detroit's Larry Brown has always been a big Carter fan. A deal would probably include either Hamilton or (more likely) Prince. Dumars supposedly isn't interested.

New York would probably entail Tim Thomas and/or Jamal Crawford.

New Orleans probably wants to move Jamal Mashburn's contract. Possibly something along the lines of Carter and Marshall for Mashburn and Magloire, with ballasts to compensate for Magloire's Full-BYC contract.

Chicago seems interested and could offer Chandler or Curry (resigned and traded) along with a prospect like Deng or Gordon. Hard to tell with the way that team is built.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Funny and some guys think no one was interested in Vince eraly in the summer


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

there r some nice offers over here...hope its true..
i want him to stay but i think the team will get stronger if he'll move..:uhoh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Funny and some guys think no one was interested in Vince eraly in the summer


Those same guys are going to be awfully modest when Vince blows up on another team


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

*Trades*

I would LOVE to get Magloire. What is the deal if someone retires? Do we not have to pay him anymore? I'm sure I'v read that Mashburn is basically toast now.

The Portland deal would also be sweet. SAR and NVE would be my first choice. But.. if we get SAR and DA, we need picks and prospects as well.

I'd also do the Chi-town deal probably. I am not a HUGE fan of either of their big men. Curry doesn't rebound and IMO is pure hype. Chandler... his injuries scare me. If he however, got over his injuries I think he could turn out to be terrific.

Bottom line.... TRADE VINCE, TRADE VINCE, TRADE VINCE!

lata


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> 
> 
> Those same guys are going to be awfully modest when Vince blows up on another team


:yes:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Two more teams I think would be interested are Golden State and Atlanta.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I like the Portland - NVE, Shareef, maybe some prospects for VC and Rose the best. But it all depends on if we get those prospects, and if Andersen is included instead of NVE, its terrible.

The Chicago trade does look nice too, I'm a big Chandler fan, but those injuries do scare me a bit. If we received Chandler and preferably Deng over Gordon .. that would be real nice.

I also kind of like grabbing Magloire, but its not one of my favourite scenarios with us just using our high lottery pick on a centre. I say this about Magloire and not Chandler because I could see an Araujo-Chandler-Bosh frontcourt working.. whether it be Bosh playing SF or Chandler being a nice 6th man. 

Teams like Seattle and Pistons could offer us some nice things. But I don't think Detroit would want to give us too much, as they would be ruining a good thing. And Seattle does have some nice pieces to give us. But I'm not sure I'd want to pay Ray Allen that 100 million dollar contract he wanted.

And then theres Memphis, who could come up with something alright, but nothing special. And New York and Miami seem to have nothing that really interests me at all. Especially Miami.. get out of here with Eddie Jones. The only way there getting VC is Wade, and we all know Miami would NEVER think of that.

Like speedy just said Golden State and ATl could be legit trade partners.. as could a team like Philly. They all have nice young pieces and expiring contracts.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I wonder if Detroit would be interested in this deal...


Richard Hamilton, Darko Milicic, Tayshaun Prince, Elden Campbell or Derrick Coleman

for

Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall, Pape Sow, Future 1st Rounder


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

its funny, but the only trade that i think is possible, is the Port deal, i cant see the other ones happening
only other one which might happen would be the NO, which would be great, those other teams would be giving up way to much are way to little (jones, MIA)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

> Those same guys are going to be awfully modest when Vince blows up on another team


Why do you even think that matters. Oh, of course - because YOUR world revolves around Vince.

I personally don't care if Vince scores 30ppg, is named MVP and defensive player of the year, and leads his new team to the title. It doesn't matter to the Raptors.

HE WOULD NEVER DO ANY OF THOSE THINGS HERE.

Ever since he signed his big contract here he has deteriorated as a player and then quit on us.

All I care about is the Raptors improving our team for the future. VC's best days are behind him in my opinion.

The fact that he didn't work out and get in top shape for this season, even when he expected to be traded in the summer, shows his lack of committment and desire. Not just to Toronto, but to anywhere he plays.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> *Rumoured Teams*
> 
> ...


For those that think these RUMOURS of offers show VC has great value, take a closer look.

Miami has wanted EJones off the books for two years. He has a Jalen Rose contract. In fact a Jones for Rose deal might not be bad since our D would improve and Eddie doesn't force shots as much. That's a lousy offer for VC.

Portland offers expiring contracts. Wow, what value VC has.

Memphis offers nothing of value.

Chicago MAYBE would trade Curry. The fact that they are giving up on a legit C that can score in the post tells you what they think of Curry. They are shopping him everywhere. They won't give up Deng, Gordon is being called a bust on the Bulls boards already.

NY offers Tim Thomas - ?? do I need to even comment on how bad that is.

Detroit is not giving up Hamilton, Wallace, Chauncey or any key player. Maybe Darko, Delfino and filler. 

Seattle may still trade Ray Lewis. But only because they don't want to pay him the max and he is playing so well that someone will offer him that. That's real value

New Orleans is desperate. Can't draw flies to the arena. Magloire is good value, not Ray Allen value, but still very good.


So IF Allen and Magloire are on the table and we don't have to eat a contract like Mashburn then those are decent offers.

Not exactly overwhelming offers out there folks.

Not what Phoenix got for Marbury. Not what people offered for TMac or Kobe.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Rumoured Teams
> Portland
> Memphis
> Miami
> ...


If this is true, VC has just become the biggest Upside trade possiblity around the league...can GM's around the league actually be salivating over having the services of VC, or are all of these teams just throwing their low-ball offers to see what Toronto does?

-I like the youth Memphis and Chicago have to offer
-I doubt the Detroit rumour is real, I would love any of thier players, but why break up a championship team?
-If we can get Magloire, I'd take on Mashburn
-Miami, Portland and Seattle....no


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> I wonder if Detroit would be interested in this deal...
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close rip and tay both important part on the championship team the most realistic thing i cann see is Vince for Tayshun Cambell and Coleman or somthing like that


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Funny and some guys think no one was interested in Vince eraly in the summer


There probably weren't a lot of teams interested in VC in the summer because GM's likely wanted to see how he'd approach this season, both physically and mentally, before making a tangible offer.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bill Harris: Eight Teams Eyeing Vince Carter*



> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> 
> 
> For those that think these RUMOURS of offers show VC has great value, take a closer look.
> ...


You dont understand the point the Point was "there are teams interested in Carter" Not "There are superstar offers for Carter"


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

tyson chandler or curry, plus deng or gordon?

SOLD!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bill Harris: Eight Teams Eyeing Vince Carter*



> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> 
> 
> For those that think these RUMOURS of offers show VC has great value, take a closer look.
> ...


Phoenix didnt really get anything but cap just what the Raptors might get from Portland.

Phoenix got Lampe, a 1st round pick, A. McDyess and some other young players, which isnt the same value as Marbury.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

why are we even talking about deng or gordon right now? neither can be dealt for a little less than a month


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Can TO make a trade which involves players who are restricted until after Dec 15th and just include them as players to be named later?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> Can TO make a trade which involves players who are restricted until after Dec 15th and just include them as players to be named later?


2 deals


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

Anybody been listening to the fan today? 

On other boards I keep hearing that people saying there are a bunch of deals on the table. 

They are all majorly lopsided in favour of raps, but anybody hear them?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

guy's i'm interested in from those teams are.

j r smith (this kids gonna be good)
eddy curry (he just needs a change and him and bosh would be scary)
darko(another young center that needs a change)
carlos delfino(a great young talent)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like to do something for Stro Swift but I don't think you can make an agree to sign as an unrestricted free agent, which we would need. 

I really don't see much from these teams though. Portland still seems like the logical choice.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I'd like to do something for Stro Swift but I don't think you can make an agree to sign as an unrestricted free agent, which we would need.
> 
> I really don't see much from these teams though. Portland still seems like the logical choice.



ya stro is nice too we need alot of nice young guys who have potential or cap room


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

is seattle on crack?? I mean seriously- how you mess with a team playing THAT well


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> tyson chandler or curry, plus deng or gordon?
> 
> SOLD!


Yes!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i'd enjoy the Chicago deal....getting either Deng or Gordan along with Curry would be great additions to go with Bosh a few years from now....I think Gordan would be a great pickup as he could learn from a yet like Rafer about the PG position....

as with miami, i'd consider it only if we get a huge amount of depth in return like a point (damon jones would be nice), haslem to play along with bosh to makeup a decent future frontcourt, and eddie jones whose contract is up soon to alleviate cap room in the offseason wouldnt be out of the question nor all that bad imo....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Portland seems to be Abdur-Rahim, Anderson, and Stepania for Carter and Rose, or Abdur-Rahim, Van Exel, and Anderson for Carter, Rose, and Marshall.
> 
> NO or YES
> ...


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm enjoying this. New rumours everyday. I find all the possibilites thrilling. Wonder what's on the table for tomorrow, maybe more in depth analysis of offers from Philidelphia, and Memphis.

I didn't think Philly would have interest in Vince, not unless AI is going the other way.

I'd love a G-Rob + Dalembert deal.

Give Dalembert some playing time he's killing me on my fantasy team.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

The debate is over
just joking but this is good

1st trade
TO: Vince, Mosio, (Palcio if it fits)
Chi: Curry, Gordon, Piakowski, and Harrington

2nd trade

TO: Curry, Marshall
NO: Magloire


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

pspot, I would do those trades in a heartbeat. And they actually aren't that unbeleiveable, either. Not sure if they'd pass the trade checker though (I know the second one wouldn't for sure).


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

If you add Mason Jr to NO
and Rodgers to TO
both trades check out


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Carter
Rose

for
Prince
Hamilton that would be sweet

getting a big solid C like Magfs is great as well, we could look for Vc's replacement in the 05 draft.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> Carter
> Rose
> 
> ...


and after that we can trade Alvin for Kirk Hinrich :uhoh: 

That trade dont work not even close. The contracts dont match and the pistons NEVER consider do that


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

If Seattle would offer Ray Allen, you Raptor fans should be all over that. But that's HIGHLY unlikely as Allen is having a great season and Carter is sucking.

Rahim is having a very good season with Portland, but DA and Van Exel suck! The only advantage would be Van Exel's expiring contract. Portland would be willing to take on Rose and Carter's contracts because our back court is so pathetic. Please, take Damon back while your at it.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i want the chicago trade to go down but with deng not gordon! man i would love that trade cuury at centre deng coming off the bench for bosh or even playin sf wat a young team we'd have full of future stars!


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Ya the more it sounds like the other deals wont happen
Magloire or Allen specifically
this Chicago scinerio is a good one
I dont think we are going to get Deng, getting Curry and Gordon is almost to much already, and come on if we get those two guys, we have an awsome young core, with inside/outside talent
and with the possiblity of another lotto pick, or trading Marshall to get a first rounder, we could have a seriouslly strong looking team for the near future. 
Now do it Babs


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Carter

for
Curry
Gordon


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess Jerrry West could put together a package with Stro Swift as he could lose him for nothing this summer. Trading for Swift might not be the smartest idea as he's an unrestricted free agent that we might not have the money to sign but it probably makes more sense than trading for Lorenzen Wright. 

Stro
Miller
Bell
Draft pick

for 

Vince
Moiso
Palacio

With Stro, Donyell, and some scrubs coming off the cap, could we find 9 mill or so to spend on Stro? Of course, if Stro's the target, the trade target should be cap room. Bonzi could be coming off the cap...Dahntay Jones is also an interesting player.

Atlanta could make a deal with Antoine Walker as they need a shooting guard and can move Harrington to the 4, long term. Not a likely candidate but he's another expiring contract.

It's hard to comes up with "ideal" teams which would use Vince most effectively, where he'd be happy, and therefore could really use his impact, on and off the court. Portland can't be beat in this regard IMO.

hmmm...

At this point, Washington is as good a bet as anyone. They look fairly committed to winning and have the pieces to make a move. They could be looking at the best 1,2,3 punch with Arenas, VC, and Antwan to go with a solid PF/C combo. They could deal a locked up Etan Thomas, an expiring Larry Hughes, draft pick(s), and Jeffries for Vince, Moiso, and RMJ.

This leaves us with Rose on the roster, a power player to join Araujo alongside Bosh, a versatile forward, and a couple more draft picks (Dallas' 2005, Washington's 2006), and a full MLE player.

Alston/Alvin
Rose/Mo Pete
Murray/Jeffries
Bosh/Bonner
Thomas/Araujo/Sow

Doesn't exactly look like a championship team but it's solid for Mitchell's purposes (ie deep) and has decent upside with Bosh, Araujo, and 2 first rounders in the next draft. Washingon on other hand, reunites three NC alums and would have an eastern conference player this season.

Arenas/Blake/Dixon
Vince/Hayes/Peeler
Jamison/Hayes
Kwame/Ruffin
Haywood/Samaki/Ramos

Indiana could send Bender and Pollard and a draft pick (that could be fairly high). Not a good trade for the Raps of course but at least Indiana could use Vince at this point. Bender's always hoping to break out and goes down with an injury, he'd be putting up big numbers for Indiana were he healthy. 

Were Rip Hamilton or Tay to go down with an injury, Detroit might be interested. Darko, Coleman, and


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess Jerrry West could put together a package with Stro Swift as he could lose him for nothing this summer. Trading for Swift might not be the smartest idea as he's an unrestricted free agent that we might not have the money to sign but it probably makes more sense than trading for Lorenzen Wright. 

Stro
Miller
Bell
Draft pick

for 

Vince
Moiso
Palacio

With Stro, Donyell, and some scrubs coming off the cap, could we find 9 mill or so to spend on Stro? Of course, if Stro's the target, the trade target should be cap room. Bonzi could be coming off the cap...Dahntay Jones is also an interesting player.

Atlanta could make a deal with Antoine Walker as they need a shooting guard and can move Harrington to the 4, long term. Not a likely candidate but he's another expiring contract.

It's hard to comes up with "ideal" teams which would use Vince most effectively, where he'd be happy, and therefore could really use his impact, on and off the court. Portland can't be beat in this regard IMO.

hmmm...

At this point, Washington is as good a bet as anyone. They look fairly committed to winning and have the pieces to make a move. They could be looking at the best 1,2,3 punch with Arenas, VC, and Antwan to go with a solid PF/C combo. They could deal a locked up Etan Thomas, an expiring Larry Hughes, draft pick(s), and Jeffries for Vince, Moiso, and RMJ.

This leaves us with Rose on the roster, a power player to join Araujo alongside Bosh, a versatile forward, and a couple more draft picks (Dallas' 2005, Washington's 2006), and a full MLE player.

Alston/Alvin
Rose/Mo Pete
Murray/Jeffries
Bosh/Bonner
Thomas/Araujo/Sow

Doesn't exactly look like a championship team but it's solid for Mitchell's purposes (ie deep) and has decent upside with Bosh, Araujo, and 2 first rounders in the next draft. Washingon on other hand, reunites three NC alums and would have an eastern conference player this season.

Arenas/Blake/Dixon
Vince/Hayes/Peeler
Jamison/Hayes
Kwame/Ruffin
Haywood/Samaki/Ramos

Indiana could send Bender and Pollard and a draft pick (that could be fairly high). Not a good trade for the Raps of course but at least Indiana could use Vince at this point. Bender's always hoping to break out and goes down with an injury, he'd be putting up big numbers for Indiana were he healthy. 

Were Rip Hamilton or Tay to go down with an injury, Detroit might be interested. Darko, Coleman, Cambell, draft pick for Vince, RMJ, Sow. 

Definitely not easy to find good trades for the Raptors. 

Boston would be a decent trade partner but unlikely with Babcock up against Ainge in the Pacific. Vince, Moiso, and RMJ for Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Fox, Yogi (waived), a draft pick and Kendrick Perkins? 

Rafer/Banks
Rose/Allen
Mo Pete/Murray
Bosh/Bonner/Sow
Araujo/Perkins

Plus a free agent, if need be, and a lotto pick and I like the way our team is comprised. I like the idea of building our depth around Bosh by matching reasonable offers for quality, in contrast to matching a max deal for Bosh.

Of course the Celtics could be competing for a championship with their lineup:

Payton/West/RMJ
VC/Davis
Pierce/Welsch
Lafrentz/Jefferson/Gugs
Blount/Moiso


----------

